

Facebook inconsistent like button counts killing conversion rates - redgrange

Does anyone else have a Facebook like button&#x2F;counter on a webpage that resets to 0 for a period of time (hours) and then returns to the actual high magnitude count later?  We have one on a highly visible page and this issue seems to affect our sales conversion rates as they drop significantly during these hours. It&#x27;s just amazing to see the relationship between that value and revenue.  We are considering the idea of just dropping the whole display of the button and likes together; however, we feel that it helps when the count is actually right. Any thoughts for a work around? For ex., a script that will only show the like button&#x2F;counter if the value is greater than some threshold?  That would at least allow us to avoid showing a big fat 0 to our potential customers during these buggy episodes.
======
minimaxir
You can create your own Like Button which uses data from Facebook's Graph API
(e.g.
[http://graph.facebook.com/?id=http://news.ycombinator.com](http://graph.facebook.com/?id=http://news.ycombinator.com)
)

You can output a different value if Facebook is returning a 0.

